# Application for Educational Assessment without request form to CES



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am preparing my application for CES for assessment of educational credential. After requesting University to send my application now I found that there is an application to request for official academic records. Now my question is:

If I don't enclose this request form will CES still allow my application for assessment?

Looking for your answer.

Thanks


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Ekushey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing my application for CES for assessment of educational credential. After requesting University to send my application now I found that there is an application to request for official academic records. Now my question is:
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter. It is written on the form that sending this from is not mandatory. I wish they had Rush Services open now


----------



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Doesn't matter. It is written on the form that sending this from is not mandatory. I wish they had Rush Services open now


Thanks. I didn't get IELTS test date before July, so rush service does not make any difference to me


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Ekushey said:


> Thanks. I didn't get IELTS test date before July, so rush service does not make any difference to me


That sucks man. I dunno if I'll be able to make it this year since they have a cap of only 300 professionals per profession. Have they updated the forms online?


----------



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi,

Missed your message at first. They probably didn't which means you can apply with whatever is available the day you are applying.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Have you gone through with your application?


----------



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Have you gone through with your application?


Well not yet. Still have some issues with my Undergrad and Grad Univs. What about you?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Same here. It would have been much easier if they wouldn't have asked for third party submissions


----------

